# MK5/MK6 Best comfort rear setup



## Keden (Feb 1, 2005)

I got a good deal on a set of Air Lift Slam rear bag/shock v1 kit for MK5 Gti that I haven't yet installed:









From what I'm reading - they're not very comfortable, but ride comfort is the most important factor to me and the main reason I'm going air is to perserve at least the stock-like comfort.

Should I skip installing them and just switch to the newer version bags coupled with either Koni Sports, Bilstein Sports or Bilstein Heavy Duty shocks for ultimate comfort? If so, which shocks would give the best comfort?

V2 for reference:


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

I was just about to post a thread just like this :thumbup: Hoping to get some useful information regarding rear shocks as I'm extremely indecisive. 

I'd be interested to hear some input from anyone stating what they like about their strut choice.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

the newer style airlift rear bags are excellent. did an install recently with them and i was very impressed by the improved fitment and ride quality. as far as struts i personally always lean more towards billstein, but i havent had much personal experience with Konis.


----------



## Keden (Feb 1, 2005)

blue bags said:


> the newer style airlift rear bags are excellent. did an install recently with them and i was very impressed by the improved fitment and ride quality. as far as struts i personally always lean more towards billstein, but i havent had much personal experience with Konis.


Do you have any experience with the older style bags+air lift shocks? Are they less comfortable than the newer style+bilstein? How do both setups compare to stock comfort?


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Double bellow bags will provide a better quality ride and also do a better job of handling added weight (i.e. adding passengers to the back seat). 

The original tapered airlift bags are junk if you ask me. Upgrading to the new rears doesn't cost too much. Highly recommend it. 

No experience with koni or bilstein shocks. Currently on Airlift's. can't say I have any complaints about the ride, but I plan to upgrade to Koni's eventually for a stiffer setup :beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2012)

Hey guys just an FYI, we offer the MKV/MKVI rear kit with performance threaded body shocks that feature 30 way damping adjustments. The combination of our new rear kit along with these shocks will provide excellent ride comfort and performance with the turn of a knob!









*Air Lift Part Number 75676*










*Air Lift Part Number 75690*


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Do want those rear shocks


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

bryangb said:


> Do want those rear shocks


Koni's and a case of dogfish :laugh:


----------



## Keden (Feb 1, 2005)

bryangb said:


> Double bellow bags will provide a better quality ride and also do a better job of handling added weight (i.e. adding passengers to the back seat).
> 
> The original tapered airlift bags are junk if you ask me. Upgrading to the new rears doesn't cost too much. Highly recommend it.
> 
> No experience with koni or bilstein shocks. Currently on Airlift's. can't say I have any complaints about the ride, but I plan to upgrade to Koni's eventually for a stiffer setup :beer::beer:


Thanks, that helps. I'm going to try to upgrade the bags at least. Now I just gotta find someone who'd want my old tapered bags 

So Koni's are stiffer than AirLifts, eh?



[email protected] said:


> Hey guys just an FYI, we offer the MKV/MKVI rear kit with performance threaded body shocks that feature 30 way damping adjustments. The combination of our new rear kit along with these shocks will provide excellent ride comfort and performance with the turn of a knob!
> 
> ic:
> *Air Lift Part Number 75676*


These look great. But the cheapest price that I'm able to find on these is still twice as much as a kit with Koni Sports, which is more than I was planning to spend  Looks like a great product though and I'd be interested to hear from someone running these about their comfort compared to Konis/Bilsteins :thumbup:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

upgrade to the new bags. a much better design. You are not going to like the tapered bag.....


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Koni's and a case of dogfish :laugh:


I think that will be the route to go versus those airlifts $$$$$$


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

bryangb said:


> I think that will be the route to go versus those airlifts $$$$$$


call me for one...or both  :heart:


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Anybody have a install link for mk6 or Golf R? Does the above kit require cutting nipples or any of that?

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2012)

Keden said:


> So Koni's are stiffer than AirLifts, eh?


The beauty of the Air Lift rear shocks is 30 way damping adjustments. They can be configured for a plush comfortable ride, super stiff track mode, or anywhere inbetween.



President Lincoln said:


> Anybody have a install link for mk6 or Golf R? Does the above kit require cutting nipples or any of that?
> 
> Thanks


These new rear kits DO NOT require you to cut the nipple off of the car which means it can be returned to stock if need be. These kits also fit cars that already have the nipple cut off. The install manuals covers both situations. 

Here is the install manual for the MKV/MKVI
http://www.airliftcompany.com/content/manuals/ALP_MN-869_75676.pdf


Here is the install manual for the Golf R, we are investigating the fitment of the new performance shocks with this Golf R kit.
http://www.airliftcompany.com/content/manuals/ALP_MN-871_75691.pdf


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> call me for one...or both  :heart:


You're the only one I'd ever call baby


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

bryangb said:


> You're the only one I'd ever call baby


Don't tell Shannon.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Don't tell Shannon.


Gotta keep her in the dark so we keep getting those brownies


----------



## Pcsnow00 (Jul 7, 2011)

President Lincoln said:


> Anybody have a install link for mk6 or Golf R? Does the above kit require cutting nipples or any of that?
> 
> Thanks


 if your looking to do an air ride on your golf R check out blue water industries they have a blue golf R that they did an Air ride on and looks flawless


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

President Lincoln said:


> Anybody have a install link for mk6 or Golf R? Does the above kit require cutting nipples or any of that?
> 
> Thanks


The golf R kit is a little different because it has a "puck" that is used as a spacer on the top nipple to keep it away from cross member.:thumbup:


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Pcsnow00 said:


> if your looking to do an air ride on your golf R check out blue water industries they have a blue golf R that they did an Air ride on and looks flawless


Yeah, I have been following that one for a year. I read that him and a few others had issues with the gas tank filler neck area.





fasttt600 said:


> The golf R kit is a little different because it has a "puck" that is used as a spacer on the top nipple to keep it away from cross member.:thumbup:


I see. I just wasn't willing to cut the nipple. I guess you have to drill it anyway. At least you don't have to drill the front strut towers. I have always regreted doing it on my mk4


----------



## Keden (Feb 1, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> The beauty of the Air Lift rear shocks is 30 way damping adjustments. They can be configured for a plush comfortable ride, super stiff track mode, or anywhere inbetween.


I was referring to your v1 non-adjustable shocks that I have right now. How do Koni Sports compare to Air Lift v1 rear shocks in terms of comfort?

I'm also assuming that Air Lift v1 shocks are shorter and sit lower than Koni's - is this a correct assumption?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

bryangb said:


> Gotta keep her in the dark so we keep getting those brownies


:laugh: :laugh:



Pcsnow00 said:


> if your looking to do an air ride on your golf R check out blue water industries they have a blue golf R that they did an Air ride on and looks flawless


Luke's car is :thumbup::thumbup:



fasttt600 said:


> The golf R kit is a little different because it has a "puck" that is used as a spacer on the top nipple to keep it away from cross member.:thumbup:


^ he would know since he did the first Golf R on the new AirLift rear suspension and we both found out the hard way that the normal 75690 kit doesn't work. Hence why they developed the 75691 with the upper spacer. GintyFab ftw  :beer:


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

is it true these will hand added weight much better than the tapered ones?
What is the max raised heights on these? with my tapered bags and bilsteins sport, the calibration test on my v2 and extend it at least 5inches from the tire...


----------



## Jacobtdi (Aug 30, 2012)

I have the double bellow bags with airlift struts on my mk6 TDI.... THEY ARE AWFUL... It's like riding on solid cement for comfort..AWFUL!! 

I want to get rid of it it's so bad... I have to change the rear struts to see. Hope it helps because my coils were more comfy.


----------



## MK5Lust (Sep 22, 2012)

The air lift struts are quite short which plus side gives you more lows but less height. If I run 60psi in rear bags the struts are at full length which makes the ride solid and horrendous, but run 50psi or bellow and they are fine


----------



## Jacobtdi (Aug 30, 2012)

MK5Lust said:


> The air lift struts are quite short which plus side gives you more lows but less height. If I run 60psi in rear bags the struts are at full length which makes the ride solid and horrendous, but run 50psi or bellow and they are fine


Yea... I want low but I don't want back breaking ride


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2012)

Jacobtdi said:


> I have the double bellow bags with airlift struts on my mk6 TDI.... THEY ARE AWFUL... It's like riding on solid cement for comfort..AWFUL!!
> 
> I want to get rid of it it's so bad... I have to change the rear struts to see. Hope it helps because my coils were more comfy.


I have a few questions to help you tune your ride quality

What are your ride pressures front & rear?
Do you have Slam or Performance front struts?
What rear shocks are you running?


----------



## BMP_3918 (Jun 21, 2011)

I have a 2012 Jetta SE and I'm looking to upgrade the rear shocks. Would you recommend the Bilstein or Koni? I don't care for "moar lowz", I just want a more comfortable ride


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Koni.

Damping adjustable and they have an awesome no BS warranty!


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Koni.
> 
> Damping adjustable and they have an awesome no BS warranty!


this ^^^

I currently have both setups. My car with the old sleeve bag and airlift struts (actually changed them out to koni's later but had the airlifts for >20k miles) and the wifes car has the double bellow bags with koni's. Night and day difference between the 2 setup's imo. Ride is much more friendly with the double bellows and koni's. With the airlifts, you have to ride so low to get in the useable range of motion. The airlift's do go low, crazy low but limit the lift. I now have koni's in my car with the sleeve bags and it does ride a ton better but I still enjoy driving/riding in the wifes car with the double bellows more then mine. Just my 2 cents, but if you can afford the double bellows/koni's do it.

All of this is based off of the non-adjustable struts you have photo'ed above. I have not tried or been in a car prepped with the high dollar adjustable rears from airlift.


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

Jacobtdi said:


> I have the double bellow bags with airlift struts on my mk6 TDI.... THEY ARE AWFUL... It's like riding on solid cement for comfort..AWFUL!!
> 
> I want to get rid of it it's so bad... I have to change the rear struts to see. Hope it helps because my coils were more comfy.


I'm almost positive it's the struts. switch them out, even put the stocks back in just for a short time to confirm if you want. You need to ride low (under 50 psi for me) to find any comfort in the airlift's.


----------



## BMP_3918 (Jun 21, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Koni.
> 
> Damping adjustable and they have an awesome no BS warranty!





20rabbit08 said:


> this ^^^
> 
> I currently have both setups. My car with the old sleeve bag and airlift struts (actually changed them out to koni's later but had the airlifts for >20k miles) and the wifes car has the double bellow bags with koni's. Night and day difference between the 2 setup's imo. Ride is much more friendly with the double bellows and koni's. With the airlifts, you have to ride so low to get in the useable range of motion. The airlift's do go low, crazy low but limit the lift. I now have koni's in my car with the sleeve bags and it does ride a ton better but I still enjoy driving/riding in the wifes car with the double bellows more then mine. Just my 2 cents, but if you can afford the double bellows/koni's do it.
> 
> All of this is based off of the non-adjustable struts you have photo'ed above. I have not tried or been in a car prepped with the high dollar adjustable rears from airlift.


Thanks for the input, I appreciate it. I'll definitely pick up the Koni struts after I do my Xmas shopping for the family. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2012)

Jacobtdi said:


> I have the double bellow bags with airlift struts on my mk6 TDI.... THEY ARE AWFUL... It's like riding on solid cement for comfort..AWFUL!!
> 
> I want to get rid of it it's so bad... I have to change the rear struts to see. Hope it helps because my coils were more comfy.


Are you aware that we have a rear kit specifically for cars equipped with twist beam rear suspension?










Part number 75626 is what you should be running.


----------



## Jacobtdi (Aug 30, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Are you aware that we have a rear kit specifically for cars equipped with twist beam rear suspension?
> 
> 
> Part number 75626 is what you should be running.




Yea, but I do not trust those little bags.


----------



## Jacobtdi (Aug 30, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Are you aware that we have a rear kit specifically for cars equipped with twist beam rear suspension?
> Part number 75626 is what you should be running.


Maybe it is the bags, maybe it is the strut... I have not had time to look into it with the holidays.

As far as psi... running rec. 40 is hard with cutting the bracket as per directions.
running at 20 psi, looks good and feels good. 

Running slam in the front and performance in the rear as per the kit I got and checked to see if it would work for my car... maybe it is the performance bags.. the front feels fine. just a little more roll than coils.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2012)

Can you take pictures of your rear suspension to determine exactly what you are running?


----------



## Jacobtdi (Aug 30, 2012)

Tom running the 95786 kit


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2012)

Jacobtdi said:


> Tom running the 95786 kit












Part number 75626 is what you should be running for a car with twist beam rear suspension.

http://www.airliftperformance.com/applications/european/volkswagen-mkvi/


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

That kit rode horrible for me unless it had weight in the back. Bounced all over uncontrollably with airlift struts and koni's. Just wondering why the new airlift double bellow rears wouldn't work on a twist beam rear when ss-5 can be ran on either setup with no issues. They are pretty much the same dimensions? Curious I'm about to try it out.


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Nothing ???


----------



## Jacobtdi (Aug 30, 2012)

Jetta_MK6 said:


> Nothing ???


I'm running double bellows on twist beams with the airlift brackets


----------



## mark6kevin (Jun 23, 2012)

I've had my Bilsteins and double bellow rears in for about a year. Love the ride, couldn't be happier :beer:


----------



## steveo17 (Feb 9, 2010)

i have the double bellow bags and koni oranges which tend to be a lot cheaper than the yellows becuase they do not have adjustable dampening. from what i understand they are supposed to be in the middle of the dampening range 

auto anything has them for $82 each and they always have coupon codes floating around:

http://www.autoanything.com/suspension-systems/61A5577A0A0A2599782.aspx


they give me plenty of height in the rear. the fronts are the issue though. the airlift performance bags do not go high at all which is rather annoying


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Jacobtdi said:


> I'm running double bellows on twist beams with the airlift brackets


Your running the airlift double bellows. I had the twist beam rears from airlift and they where in short terms trash. I had konis, bilsteins, st and oem rear shocks and all the same result. I want to try the double bellows. What shocks are you running currently.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2012)

steveo17 said:


> they give me plenty of height in the rear. the fronts are the issue though. the airlift performance bags do not go high at all which is rather annoying


Have you tried adjusting the lower mount to correct that? What are your pressures in the front struts at ride height and when the car is laid out?


----------



## steveo17 (Feb 9, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Have you tried adjusting the lower mount to correct that? What are your pressures in the front struts at ride height and when the car is laid out?


i want to say they are as high as they can be. you're talking about the threaded body portion right? Misha aka rat4life installed them for me and i think he said they are fully out. 

anyway i believe the car is at about 10 psi when full aired out? i'd actually have to check that though. i know its somewhere close to 0 psi though


----------

